# KickR Cassette Removal



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the cassette and NOT the free hub from the KickR?

I have removed the lock nut. When I pull the cassette off the free hub is still attached. I looked for videos and read the Wahoo instructions. I still have no clue. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you post some photos? I'm not familiar with KickR.


----------



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Can you post some photos? I'm not familiar with KickR.


I took pictures in the order of how I disassembled it. . The free hub is still attached to the cassette.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You need a cassette removal tool to separate the cassette from the freehub.

Something like this:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You can remove the cassette while it remains mounted. You will also need a chain whip to hold the cassette while you loosen the cassette nut.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

drew15a said:


> I took pictures in the order of how I disassembled it. . The free hub is still attached to the cassette.
> 
> View attachment 1091900
> View attachment 1091899
> ...


Do you live in a casino? That carpet is awesome!


----------



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

Procter said:


> Do you live in a casino? That carpet is awesome!











Carpet was original with the house. Had to keep it!


----------



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> You need a cassette removal tool to separate the cassette from the freehub.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1091907


Just ordered that and the chain whip. Once I get them I might have some follow on questions...maybe maybe not. Thanks!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

How to remove a cassette...


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm sorry but I just feel like it needs to be said.....You have a $1,000 indoor trainer and you don't know how to change a cassette?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bikeguy0 said:


> I'm sorry but I just feel like it needs to be said.....You have a $1,000 indoor trainer and you don't know how to change a cassette?


I'm a little more surprised that someone would spend that much then just go at it with some pliers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Be easy guys. I'm sure neither of you started out as mechanical wizards. 

Lessons learned are like bridges burned.

You should only have to cross them but once.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Be easy guys. I'm sure neither of you started out as mechanical wizards.
> 
> Lessons learned are like bridges burned.
> 
> You should only have to cross them but once.


My twin brother is actually a 3/8" ratchet. We came out of the womb together and have been fixing things ever since.

You are right though, we are hear to help each other. Questioning ones buying decisions and mechanical know how isn't part of that process.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

Good lord guys. Sensitive this week or something? 

Group Hug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

customfab said:


> My twin brother is actually a 3/8" ratchet. We came out of the womb together and have been fixing things ever since.
> 
> You are right though, we are hear to help each other. Questioning ones buying decisions and mechanical know how isn't part of that process.


*here

But seriously, I don't care that he just dove in I was just implying that if it were me thousand bucks I would have made a phone call or something first.


----------



## izzbumpbump (Dec 25, 2020)

hello sir.. i need ur help...
I had lost my cassete locking nut...
Can u give me a spec for the nut?


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

izzbumpbump said:


> hello sir.. i need ur help...
> I had lost my cassete locking nut...
> Can u give me a spec for the nut?


those things are super common..any show will have it. The only thing you gotta watch out for is if you have a 11 speed cogs and you'll need a smaller clock nut. Also folks there is a spacer that is notorious for disitigrading on the kickers that spaces in between the freehub body and the main hub..if it worn/gone it'll basically turn your trainer into a fixed gear..inspect it now and then and keep it clean


----------

